# Disney Haunted Mansion Orchestral Soundtrack



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

Just found out about this on Wikipedia:



> When Walt Disney Pictures released a Haunted Mansion movie, composer Mark Mancina was asked to write the film's music. Like Phantom Manor's soundtrack, the movie score is orchestral and uses "Grim Grinning Ghosts" frequently. However, Mancina used "Grim Grinning Ghosts" in somewhat different ways from Debney, focusing more on relatively light-hearted background music and ominous crescendos of orchestra and organ than on waltz-like passion.
> 
> Cues such as the film's overture allowed Mancina to work with both "Grim Grinning Ghosts" and a theme of his own invention. A scene in the mansion's graveyard also features the attraction's singing busts, whose musical selections include a few lines from the song. *The vast majority of the film's music, though, was never officially released as a soundtrack, though copies of a complete album given to staff and orchestra members can occasionally be found for sale.*
> 
> Four minutes of the score did make it onto the "Haunted Hits" CD release, which groups "Sara Passes Out," the overture, and "Going to Heaven" into one track entitled "Overture from The Haunted Mansion." However, none of the orchestral and/or organ statements of "Grim Grinning Ghosts" are heard on this album.


So of course my question is: Does anyone have a copy of the Haunted Mansion Orchestral Soundtrack that Disney originally only gave to staff and orchestra members?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

That's odd isn't it. Makes you wonder then what IS contained on the Haunted Mansion Movie Soundtrack.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

You mean the Haunted Mansion movie score? Because I have it if that's what you're talking about...


----------



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

Hey repo-man:

I have easy access to the commercially-released "soundtrack" that included tons of songs "inspired" by the movie, such as Superstition by Raven-Symoné and Grim Grinning Ghosts by The Barenaked Ladies (bleh ). Not too interested in that.

But if you have the actual, unreleased soundtrack that mainly contains the scores by Mark Mancina, I'd love to hear it. Please let me know.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

DOWNLOAD

Hope it's what you were looking for. I think the very last track is the best.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

repo_man said:


> Hope it's what you were looking for. I think the very last track is the best.


You have no idea how happy you just made me! Thank you so much for sharing this!


----------



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

Shazam! Repo Man, you rock! Thanks very much. I'll be listening to it all tonight.


----------



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

BTW: How did you happen to find this, since it was never released to the public?


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

I found it online, it was available for download on someone's blog. Can't remember where.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for the score, just love it


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you repo man, very generous of you.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

I hate to dig up old threads, but does anyone have this? The download link is no longer active. Thanks!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks like some kind soul has uploaded the full orchestral score to YouTube (in six parts.) Here's the first segment: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0sYA7oUg2ms


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

A quick google search and voila! http://www.2shared.com/file/AIr-3KCn/HM_Movie_Score.html (click the blue download button) It's the right one, 48 tracks, listening to it now, nice!

This fixes track 24 - http://www.2shared.com/complete/tcSR7ExU/24_Ramsley_s_Coming.html


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

Pretty cool.

Is this music for the 2003 Haunted Mansion movie starring Eddie Murphy?


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 7, 2011)

Ohh..thank you!


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## AuraofForeboding (Oct 4, 2009)

The opening credits piece is STUNNING. I used it for my Madam Belben Seonce. UNFORTUNATELY I had to rip it off the HM DVD, and had to incorporate all the sound effects. Only AFTER did I stumble across the Score DOH!


----------



## jennyjenn39 (Sep 27, 2012)

The link provided says its no longer available! Bummer...


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Jenny, I just clicked the link in my note and it's still there, which link are you talking about?



jennyjenn39 said:


> The link provided says its no longer available! Bummer...


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Link works ... just grabbed it. GORGEOUS music. Thanks Repo Man!


----------

